# Beans has passed



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 30, 2007)

My beloved first rabbit, Beans, died Fridaynight. I don't know how or why. She was fine in themorning when I left for work. When I came home, she was lyingdown with her eyes wide open and not moving. I am soupset. I feel like it's my fault and that she may have diedfrom depression. Ever since we moved into the new apartmentshe seemed out of sorts. She stopped doing her binkies andbeing her goofy self. But she seemed healthy. Ithought it would pass and she would get used to her new home but Iguess not. I'm just so upset because she died aloneand in a strange environment to her. I have to stop typingnow cuz I'm tearing up and I'm at work. 

Rest In Peace my sweet Beans. I will miss you and remember you always. :sad:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, no, I'm so sorry about Beans.

Binky free, sweet girl.

:rainbow: 

Please don't beat yourself up over it. You were a good mom toher and I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. 

Laura


----------



## bunnylady (Apr 30, 2007)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry hear of your loss.

God bless beans and you

bunnylady:rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Guilt is a natural part of grief, and I could give you reasons why youare not to blame, but it is entirely possible that you would findreasons that seem rational to you to blame yourself for it. Hopefullywith time you will come to realise that you are not blame for this.

It can take time for rabbits to adjust to new settings, but there is no reason that it would have killed her.

Try to hold onto the finny things she did, the memories, and remember the lovely pet, not the way you found her.

Thinking of you

Sleep sweetly Beans

Tracy

x


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about Beans. Was she eating and pooping normally? You must be devastated.

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 30, 2007)

She seemed fine. I was even playingwith her Friday morning before I left for work. When I cameback from work she was dead. Is it normal for a rabbit to diewith their eyes open? I just don't understand. I'mso lost and confused. I feel so empty without her.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 30, 2007)

I know how you feel. Toby died last month like that. He was fine, had been eating and drinking and doing everything normally. I wasn't there when he died. When I came home,he was on his side with his eyes open. 

I know it's hard. It's always hard, but when they've been healthy, it's such a shock. 

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

Allow yourself to grieve honey, it's natural youwill feel empty and awful. Whatever you feel is ok, try to allowyourself to feel it.

In my experience rabbits do die with their eyes open, infact I don't think I have had one with closed eyes.

I wish I could say something to make it better, but I can't, just know that if you want a chat then my PM box is always open.

Hang in there and take care of yourself


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. We recently lostPedro, our alien bunny - and we had NO IDEA he was ill. He had alwaysbeen a bit "off" simply because he was different.

But rabbits hide their illnesses so well - its such a part of their nature to not let on tha they are sick...

I don't think it was anything you did or didn't do...it just happened.

But that doesn't help you stop missing them!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

I know its always difficult to lose our lovedones, but I think its worse when its so sudden and unexpected. I dontknow if you've buried her yet or not, but it might be worth consideringhaving a necroscopy done if you can afford it. Just to be sure theothers are OK. 

Im so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## f_j (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Rest in peace Beans


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your kindwords. She was my first bunny and my first real petso I'm really upset. Everytime I walk through the door I keepexpecting her to run over to me and then I remember she isn'there. I should have taken her to the vet when her eye wasred. But it got better on its own. Ididn't think anything was wrong. :bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

....binky free Beans!

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

....run to Buck!

~Jim


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...how awful to hear of this...

We're grieving right along with you...

You have lots of hugs and love from your family here at RO...

Binky free, little Beans...Your mama loves you so much!

:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this sadnews. I can imagine how you feel - sometimes I think knowingyour bun is going to pass on is easier than a sudden death.

Take care of yourself.

(Hugs)

Nadia


----------



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no, not Beans! :sad:

So very sorry. :cry1:

If you would have taken her to the vet, though, they probably wouldhave suggested some drops/washes and told you to wait and see if itclears up.Nothing would have changed. 

:rip: little Beans, we knew you well and we will miss you. :bunnyangel:



sas :cry4:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 30, 2007)

Any ideas as to what could havehappened? I'm stumped. I've already buried her so Ican't take her to the vet.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey there are too many things it might have been for us to give an accurate guess.

Just try to know that it was not anything you did. You provided a loving, happy home.

I know that's probably not any comfort. Please keep talking about her, and get some company with someone if that helps.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, ILTC, from what I know, it could havebeen just about anything. I wish vets did necropsies for freein the name of education. Without one, it's too wide arange. 

If anybody has any similar experiences (the red eye, lethargy, althoughthey may not have even been related), I hope they share, though. 

Again, so sorry for your loss. 



sas


----------



## Michaela (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no, how terrible.:cry2

We are here for you :groupparty:

Binky free at Rainbow Bridge Beans :rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2007)

I am so sorry Ilovetegocalderon.

Binky Free Beans.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her. :hug2:

Binky free Beans, you are missed.

ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her this way, not knowing.

Binky free Beans!:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 3, 2007)

Oh no ! I am so very sorry, I know how much Beans meant to you. This is so sad!

Jan


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 3, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm still really upset butI'm doing better. I still keep thinking she is gonna be therewhen I walk through the door. It's taking awhile to registerthat she's actually gone.


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2007)

It will take time, lots of time. It's good thatyou are feeling a bit better, hopefully that will allow you to rememberthe good things about Beans.

Hang in there honey. Remember that RO is here to support you.

Tracy


----------

